# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Remember When Scarlet Witch & Quicksilver's Dad was The Whizzer?

## CBR News

With "AXIS" #7 shaking Scarlet Witch & Quicksilver's family tree to its core, we take a look back at who they first thought was their father -- the Whizzer?!


_Full article here._

----------


## Fluffy6079

Can we have one of these done on references to Robin as a bird as opposed to being a reference to Robin Hood?  I know when Robin was first created, the goal was for him to be sort of a modern reflection of a younger Robin Hood, and certain details of his original costume and even the font of his name on the cover of his first appearance reflect that.  However, as time went on it seems most writers abandoned this idea in favor of the more popular bird-based inspiration.  When was this first referenced?  is there any information on the subject?

----------

